# الاعلاف المالئه(الجوهري



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (1 مارس 2014)

[/url] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الاعلاف المالئه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]التميز وايجاد الافكار الجديده هو من سمات شركه الجوهري لذا فهي تعطي بعض المعلومات البسيطه عن اللاعلاف المالئه في (الماعز والاغنام)و(الجاموس الابقار)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/url[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]

[/url[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الأعلاف الملائمة للتسمين ينبغى أن تعتمد العلائق المقدمة للحملان بصفة أساسية على الحبوب بدون معاملات ماعدا الذرة التى يمكن جرشها فى بداية فترة التسمين والحبوب التى يمكن إستخدامها ( الذرة الصفراء والذرة البيضاء والشعير،والقمح و يجب أن يتم تكوين العليقة كما يلى:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]كسب صويا 15 % - حجر جيري% 1.4[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ملح طعام 0.5%[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فيتامينات وأملاح 0.1 % و من الممكن إستعمال أنواع أخرى من الأكساب مع مراعاة تعديل النسب تبعاَ لنسبة البروتين فى الكسب المستخدم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أنه يمكن إستخدام مسحوق السمك بنسبة 10% ورفع نسبة الحبوب إلى% 88[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مياه الشرب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يراعى أن يكون وعاء مياه الشرب مرتفع الجوانب بما لا يسمح بدخول الحملان بأرجلها داخل الحوض ويلزم غسيل الحوض وتجديد المياه بصفة مستمرة كما يراعى توفر المياه أمام الحملان طوال فترة التسمين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]البداية الصحيحة والنهاية الإقتصادية للتسمين كلما بدأت دورة التسمين على وزن لا يزيد عن 15 كيلو جرام كان ذلك أفضل لأن الكفاءة التحويلية للحمل تكون أعلى كما سبق أن ذكرنا كما أنه كلما كان الحولى صغير يكون الكرش غير متطور وهذا يسمح بأن نعامل الحمل على أنه حيوان وحيد المعدة مما يسهل الاستفادة من الأغذية المركزة دون حدوث تخمر لها كما أنه يمكن الاستفادة من وجود الميزاب المريئى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Grove Osovagial خلال العمر الصغير حتى نسمح للغذاء بالوصول إلى المعدة الرابعة مباشرة. وعندما يصل الحولى إلى وزن 37-45 كيلو جرام ينصح ببيع الحيوانات وبداية دورة تسمين جديدة. حيث أن التسمين بعد هذا الوزن يؤدى إلى زيادة ترسيب الدهن وهذا يؤدى إلى أكثر من ضرر:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]و بصفة عامة ما ينطبق فى نظم التسمين على الأغنام ينطبق على الماعز فيما عدا الكفاءة التحويلية للغذاء حيث أن الماعز أكثر نشاطا وحركة مما يستلزم زيادة كمية المأكول لتغطية إحتياجات النشاط العضلى والزيادة الوزنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]ثانيا : مواد العلف المالئة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للابقار والجاموس[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهى مواد علف تحتوى على نسبة عالية من الألياف ونسبة اقل من المواد الغذائية السهلة الهضم وهذه تنقسم إلى قسمين :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أ‌- مواد علف جافة : وهذه مثل الدريس ( جت جاف ) وحشيشة الرودس الجافة والاتبان ( تبن – قمح – شعير – عدس ... الخ ) . [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ب‌- مواد علف خضراء : وهذه مثل البرسيم ( الجت ) وحشيشة السودان والذرة الرفيعة والشامية والشعير الأخضر وعلف الفيل الأخضر .... الخ .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وللأعلاف المركزة أهمية رئيسية لما تمد حاجة الحيوان من طاقه وبروتين ومعادن ولها قابلية على الهضم أعلى من العلف المالىء .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونجد في كثير من بلدان العالم أن الاعتماد الرئيسي في تغذية الأبقار يعتمد على العلف المالىء بنسبة تصل إلى 75 % ويرجع ذلك بسبب وجود المراعى الطبيعية .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونظرا للظروف البيئية في الكويت نجد إن الاعتماد الرئيسي في تغذية الأبقار يعتمد على الأعلاف المركزة ... ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى عدم وجود مراعى طبيعية ولرخص ثمنها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المالئة بسبب الدعم الحكومي لها .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تغذية الأبقار على المواد المالئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحاجة للأعلاف المالئة ضرورية جدا للأبقار لأنها تعمل على ملىء الكرش للإحساس بالشبع . وكذلك تساعد الأبقار على عملية الاجترار وتنشيط خلايا الجهاز الهضمي بالإضافة إلى توازن نسب تكوين الأحماض الدهنية بواسطة الكائنات الحية الدقيقة في الكرش وبالتالي تساهم الأعلاف المالئة مساهمة كبيرة في تكوين الدهن في الحليب الناتج من مراعاة النسبة بين الأعلاف المركزة والمالئة ( المركزة لا تزيد عن 60 % من العليقة والمالئة 40 % من العليقة ) وذلك للمحافظة على النشاط الطبيعي للكرش وكذلك نسبة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدهن الطبيعة فى الحليب فإذا زادت نسبة العلف المركز عن الحد اللازم(60% ) وانخفضت نسبة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المادة المالئة عن 40 % يعمل هذا على انخفاض نسبة الدهن في الحليب المنتج بشكل ملحوظ فاحتياج البقرة الحلابة من المادة المالئة يتوقف على إنتاجها وحجمها ولكن يمكن القول أن المادة المالئة تقدم بمتوسط 4- 5 كيلو / يوم علف جاف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وبالنسبة للابقار الجافة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يقدم لها بمتوسط 5 كيلو / يوم / علف جاف .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتفضلو بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
او زيارة مدونتنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

